# A day in the life of Michelle & Pets



## NZminilops (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello :wave:,

I've decided to make a fresh start with blogs, as many people do when a new year begins. I left it a bit late, but I was never one to do things when they were meant to be done.

My precious Sakura passed away this month. I'm not ignoring her here, by not discussing it, but there is a time and place to grieve and I'm just not feeling like wallowing in misery today. Some time this week though I want to gather some of my favourite pictures of her though, and post in here.


Right now, I've been trying to get used to Ceara, the new bun. I got her as a friend for Sakura, not ever dreaming Sakura could ever leave me.

Ceara is possibly pregnant, so that's been a worry. No idea who the daddy bun would be, hopefully of a similar size to her. Still not sure if she actually is though so not stressing too much about it, but she's showing the signs.

I was supposed to get some pictures of her so Peg could help me indentify her buldgy middle but my camera is AWOL.



Brewster the cat is good as per usual, and the rats are happy as larry. They're good little dudes. The pee and poo an aweful lot though, hehe.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 19, 2009)

You know the neat thing about blogs? 

You do what you can...as you can...its your blog and you decide what its all about.

So glad you're gonna share about the cat and the rats in here....and when you're up to it -I'd love to see pics of Sakura too. I'll also enjoy seeing pictures of Ceara too...

Anyway - glad to see you're starting a new blog for a new year...and talk about not doing things when you're supposed to......

.... Art & I took our honeymoon - on our first anniversary.

We did a big "get away from the kids" type of anniversary celebration - on our 11th anniversary because we couldn't afford to do anything on our 10th.

This year is our 30th anniversary and we'd hoped to renew our vows at the Ren Faire - looks like we'll be too broke..

...and trust me you don't wanna know about our 25th anniversary - cause we didn't do anything special other than have a fight!!!!

My point? It doesn't matter about timing - do what works for you...(hopefully no fights though - they're not fun).


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 19, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad we get to keep up with your crew! The pics of Ceara on the RB thread are so pretty--I can't wait for more. How exactly do you pronounce her name? Plus, I have a soft spot for your ratties (can't believe I'm saying that I like rats!).


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 19, 2009)

I say it like sierra - sea air-rah, sorta? Some people say see ahh raah though. I don't mind either way . It's like how people say Sarah differently.

I think the camera is in the closet somewhere, I'm sure I saw something small and grey in there when digging around for my socks . Hopefully I find it!

Peg, I'm such a procrastinator, I don't think I ever manage to get anything done on the day it was meant to be. I have several damp piles of laundry just begging to be dried...3 days ago, haha.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2009)

Today I really felt and saw lots of movement in Cearas tummy. Pushing and kicking sort of things, so I guess she is pregnant.

Still can't find my camera, but this is what she looks like from above right now:







Uber-cute paint doodle huh .


----------



## Sabine (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow baby bunnies She was from a breeder though wasn't she? Did they not warn you?


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes she's from a breeder and no they didn't warn me/don't know how it happened.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 20, 2009)

That'll be so exciting. tough though not knowing exactly when she's due.
AAAAhhh cute little nethie babies:inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 20, 2009)

It is exciting , hopefully it goes well, she has had litters before so should be ok. She's messed around with hay a bit, but hasn't done any real nesting.

Lets just hope daddy rabbit was a nethie (they have lots of different breeds of bun). Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 20, 2009)

It'll hopefully become clear once the babies are there. And if not then Hapy guessing


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope you find your camera in time! Baby pictures!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 21, 2009)

Will the babies go back to the breeder? How exciting to be able to have baby bunnies!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 21, 2009)

No way :shock:! Sorry but once you've sold a bunny, you don't have any rights to it or it's offsrping afterwards. She's tattooed and her BRC number has been transfered to my name.

It is very exciting ! Been a long time since we've had baby buns in the house.

They know she's probably pregnant because I've emailed them in great annoyance and asked who the sire could be, they weren't very helpful on that subject. They say most likely a sable nethie who was in the cage next to hers. Could also be a wild bun as they've had a few hanging around, if they cme out agouti then that'll be the case.


I'm not trying to sound rude or anything but just to clear up, I'm an adult and have had litters in the past, I should be able to cope with it fine . Granted I've been pretty low since Sakura passed away and reacted badly to it, but I can handle little cute baby bunnies just fine. Just saying as a few people have PM'd me concerned that I can't cope (I'm fine, really ). Nice that people are concerned though but we are all okie dokie here right now.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 21, 2009)

I think this was probably meant to be. Where is life there's death and one of these little babies might well be sakura's reincarnation (even if this sounds weird)
And I am sure you'll cope just fine!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> ... we are all okie dokie here right now.


Does that mean we'll get pictures? leaseplease:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 21, 2009)

When she pops, trust me, you're gonna see so many pics you're going to hate me . I did find my camera today, it's charging, so I'll have some of her later, at least .

After my big spiel about being fine and all grown up, I went and fell down the stairs :embarrassed:

...er yeah, so maybe I do need a little adult supervision, haha :tongue.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 21, 2009)

Great. Pictures. Pictures. Pictures.......
And do hold on to the bannister - picures get shaky otherwise:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> When she pops, trust me, you're gonna see so many pics you're going to hate me.


Too many pictures of baby bunnies? NEVER! 



> After my big spiel about being fine and all grown up, I went and fell down the stairs.


I wish you could have caught THAT on film!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 22, 2009)

Mum can't get her username to sign in and she's lazy, so I snuck outside and got a kind sparrow to take some pictures of me to upload!

Here I am, aren't I grand?
































P.S: Er, mum says I gots to tell ya that she didn't pick me up at all, aparently I'm having some children soon so she's gotta be gentle with me. I was a good girl and walked into a box and got carried like a princess, then I walked out of the box onto the table and back in again when I was told to. It must have been a one night stand because I don't remember being in no bun relationships recently!

P.P.S: I used to live outside so my coat is a bit sunburnt.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 22, 2009)

You are so pretty I saved your pictures on my iPod to share with friends!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

You're so cute, Ceara! It looks like you have a little attitude! I mean, you _did_ get carried outside in a box like a princess, right?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 22, 2009)

Aw, Ceara is gorgeous! And I see what you mean with the roundness about her belly :biggrin2: I'm glad you clarified how to pronounce her name because I automatically assumed it was pronounced like Keira.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Will loves her coat color! Those are his favorites!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 23, 2009)

I can finally sign in as myself again woohoo!

Thanks you lovely young ladies, Ceara is very pleased you like her pictures.

I have some of the rats, so for those who are rat-squeemish, don't look!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2009)

Oooh! The ratties are so cute! You'd better board up the house, if Amy see's this you're in trouble! They really are cute, nice coloring too.

I can't believe babies are coming, how exciting! Whoohoo! I can't wait for pics!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh I missed that Ceara may be pregnant! That will be exciting! Yay baby bunners! 

Ahh the ratties are so cute, I really really want ratties, it's so unfair. :disgust:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 26, 2009)

Ceara had 6 babies, all huge and all still-born, really sad . She's fine though and recovered well (it was a few days ago). Four were, I am guessing, coloured like her, and two were a blue version. They already had a bit of fur so it's like she went over her due date?


On the people front, Mat handed in his notice at work so we are both busy rushing to find jobs and sort out money etc. He's also hurt his back again which doesn't help so it's up to me to somehow find a well paying job in the next two weeks.

ullhair:

If worst comes to worse we may have to part ways for a bit and go live with our parents, hopefully things don't get that bad.

We both want to go study fulltime, him in digital design & 3D modelling and me something similar but more image manipulation based, but the student allowance is only $184 a week and no one can live on that, unless you go move back in with your folks :headsmack. Our grocery bill for the week alone is $150.

Anyway some big things to think about I suppose!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh no, that's so sad. I'm sorry that happened, both for you and Ceara. It can be pretty stressful for a doe to be moved while pregnant, so the breeder really should've known whether or not she was pregnant and not moved her until she was due if he was suspicious. At least she's ok now and you don't have to worry about that.

Best of luck in your job hunting. January is such a tough time with school fees/tuition due, rent, christmas credit card payments, taxes coming up, etc. I guess we'll just have to tighten our belts.


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 26, 2009)

Ceara is a beautiful girl, can't wait for more pictures of her! I'm sorry about the babies, I'm sure that's really hard for you.

Good luck on the job hunt! I don't know if I could move back in with my parents, I would go insane anic: *Yay! I've always wanted to use that smiley but never had the opportunity!!*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that Ceara lost all of her babies.  That really stinks. I know about the money crunch. I'm feelin' it, too! :hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry - I haven't checked blogs in DAYS and I decided to check your blog (first one I've checked tonight)...and I read about Ceara losing her babies. I'm so sorry...

After seeing the pictures of her I'd have to say that yes - she definitely LOOKED pregnant. 

I'm sorry about you having to scurry around to find a job - I know that feeling. I've been filling out a lot of applications - have an interview on Wednesday for one job I think I'd really like...but I also submitted my resume today for another job I think I'd really like - I just really dread going back to work full-time.

Anyway -enough about me...

I love your rattie pictures - you must share more of them .... as long as they don't come here to live - I'm fine with them.

And your new girl is so cute...I hope you find you can bond with her.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't worry, the rats are staying here . You don't have to comment on them if you don't like them, honestly doesn't worry me one bit. I don't feel I need to have everyone like them. I don't like guinea pigs and find them creepy so we all have a pet that we don't like, that others love. I can tell you're not that keen on ratties .

Rats do take a bit of getting used to, but they appeal to the little kid side of me. Their cage is like a dolls house that needs carpet (well, fleece flooring) and furniture, it tickles me pink to do sewing for them. Plus they give a lot of affection.


Cearas kits were quite large so I think the dad bun must have been a large rabbit. They all came out bruised and elongated (pencil kits?). Some had bloody noses .

Ceara is still fine and very hormonal, she's backing up to anything that moves and raising her tail, that hussy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 27, 2009)

I like your ratties!  I would probably never own them, because I find their smell icky, but they are cute. I won't own ferrets for that reason. I'll play with other people's rats and/or ferrets, but I will never bring one home!  I like your little one-eyed guy! He's cute!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 28, 2009)

My rats don't smell? :huh No more than a rabbit, they just smell like a nice sweet fur sort of smell. You'd have to bury your nose in their fur to smell anything. Even then it's not a bad smell, just a furry smell. Sweet and hairy haha.

They are really clean little animals, they spend hours grooming themselves and eachother, and they are litter trained. 

I could see they might smell if they are left to sit around on stuff they've pee'd on, but I wouldn't let that happen. And man are they great on my allergies! I sneeze just being near a bunny and break out in hives, nothing with the ratties.

I love walking into the pet-room and yelling "Raattttiiies!" and seeing them get all excited and popcorning :tongue.

I don't think we are allowed ferrets in NZ, they kill all our native birds, but I'd like some chinchillas one day. I enjoy rodents.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought the reason why ferrets may be smelly is that They are meat eating. Rats eating only vegetable matter shouldn't. I have a gerbil that is just amazingly clean even though i am not all that fastidious in cleaning the tank. There's no smell whatsoever.

To be honest I'm not sure how I'd feel about rats i just know one thing I wouldn't want a big fat wild one in my house

I thought I had a phobia of mice before I got our gerbil (present for my son) I think sometimes your parents can introduce those fears in you. I still remember my mum shuddering when she talked about any sort of rodent. Even hamsters!

The first night we had the gerbil I couldn't sleep because I was creeped out he'd gnaw through his cage and scurry around in the house. It took me weeks before I would touch him and at first all may hairs stood on end. I love playing with him now (more than my son) and he loves coming up to my hand sniffing for treats.

I can imagine it's the same with rats. There's a lot of prejudice against them because of their reputaion of being a pest and a health hazard. But look at those cute little guys you have there. Awwww


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't believe I have missed your new blog until now! :shock:


I'm so sorry about Ceara's babies  Poor thing. I'm glad she's doing ok.... She's so beautiful, I love her pics!


And I love the pictures of the ratties- the one of them licking your finger (I'm sorry, I don't remember which name is which!) is just adorable! I never would have thought that rats would lick people! I don't know why, it just didn't occur to me...


Good luck to you and Matt with the job hunting, as well- that sounds so stressful! I hope you guys find something :hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Sabine! My ratties eat meat , they have dry dog food in their mix as well as eating fresh meat every couple of days. Maybe I have special strange smell-less rats? :? They need meat, they are omnivors like humans.

I know most people can't stand rats, I would have been creeped out at them when I was a little kid. I mean, guinea pigs scare me , something about them, ugh, they are so creepy! Their weird stumpy bodies combined with that huge head and long strange mouth *shudder*. They make me feel irratated and grossed out at the same time.

It would be a natural human instinct to not like rats I would say.

I actually find they are more playful, affectionate and cuddly than rabbits are, and less destructive. Maybe once they are older they wont be, but I am having them neutered when they reach 300 grams anyway, which should help I hope.


Jen the white one is Pirate, he's only got one eye, and the coloured one is Patch. He's got a patch of fur in the shape of a rabbit on his back which is neat. They groom with who they are bonded too so they groom me a lot, and eachother. They get so excited when I go to cuddle them, they leap out at me and snuggle under my shirt bruxing (nattering their teeth in excitment) and then they try and lick my ears and face lol!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow I never knew they ate meat. Shows again how little i know. I always thought they were just overgrown mice (sort of):biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually i should have known thinking of it. Seen enough horror films.... I just didn't connect your cutie rats with those


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 28, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Jen the white one is Pirate, he's only got one eye, and the coloured one is Patch. He's got a patch of fur in the shape of a rabbit on his back which is neat. They groom with who they are bonded too so they groom me a lot, and eachother. They get so excited when I go to cuddle them, they leap out at me and snuggle under my shirt bruxing (nattering their teeth in excitment) and then they try and lick my ears and face lol!


Oops! I knew that Pirate only had one eye, but I didn't think I could see which one was missing an eye in the picture..... Either that or I was just having another blonde moment lol :embarrassed:


They sound so cute! I never would have thought of rats being such great pets before I joined here and heard about Amy's, and now yours!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 6, 2009)

:shock: I can't believe I missed your blog! I've been waiting for you to start a new one and it's not even new anymore! 

Ceara is really beautiful! Sorry about the babies!

Your rats are gorgeous too! :blushan: How can anyone think they're not!  You don't like guinea pigs? I think they're pretty cute, but not as cute as bunns! 

How's things in NZ?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think we need an update! How are things with Ceara? :coolness:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah! How's the adorable lady with the gray eyes? And the rats! The ones at the shelter have such coarse fur and smell bad--but I think it's because they're old. They are adorable when they snuggle up and sleep together though. They don't like to be handled too much or run around because they're older, but we had some younger ones a while ago that were hillarious little monkeys!


----------



## NZminilops the 2nd (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello! I can't sign in under my name on the PC, only works on the laptop (which broke). I can't reset the password either, grr! I think I set my email address and password as a whole lot of random letters when I had a keylogger virus thing on the laptop, and I don't remember what I typed in.

I am bunniless and penniless, but well. Ceara just wasn't suited to life here and under Mathews insistance, she went to a new home quite some time ago and is fine last I heard.

Someone tried to steal my car the other night and left it in the middle of the road, we were woken up by the cops banging on the front door and that was scary! Apart from that nothing interesting happening here, possibly moving into the city centre if we can find a teeny cheap little studio apartment

Mathew lost his job so neither of us are working and it's been a bit tight. I had to sell my new camera which was sad, and we've sold a lot of other stuff, stupid recession.

The rats are good, they smell pretty...smelly...but they are well.

I don't think I'll be around here much any longer, not having a bunny, seems pointless, but just wanted to say hello and all that.

Ciao!

Michelle


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry you had to find Ceara a new home. I'm sure she'll be happy there and you'll be happy with your adorable ratties.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry things are not going well.


----------



## Numbat (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh, I hope you'll come say hi now and then! Sorry things aren't working out. I'm glad the rats are well!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's been sad to not see you around on RO. I hope all goes well for you and the ratty boys. Good luck on your ventures. :hug:


----------



## NZminilops the 2nd (May 11, 2009)

Just saying hello again, nice for a few people to have remembered me, cheers .

We are sooo broke it's not funny, but we are doing good. Last Friday we enroled at a place called Ames IT Acadamy and starting July 6th we will both be studying "Diploma in Computing and Network Support". It's based on the American standards which is great. If we pass our exams, we'll get: CompTIA Certificate in A+, Cisco Certified Network Associate, Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist, Microsoft Certified IT Professional: Server Administration. Phoar what a mouthful!

I miss people off here and reading about bunnies , I don't feel I belong here though.

Michelle


----------



## Numbat (May 11, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the update! Glad to hear things are going well. You don't feel like you belong?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 11, 2009)

*NZminilops the 2nd wrote: *


> Just saying hello again, nice for a few people to have remembered me, cheers .
> 
> We are sooo broke it's not funny, but we are doing good. Last Friday we enroled at a place called Ames IT Acadamy and starting July 6th we will both be studying "Diploma in Computing and Network Support". It's based on the American standards which is great. If we pass our exams, we'll get: CompTIA Certificate in A+, Cisco Certified Network Associate, Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist, Microsoft Certified IT Professional: Server Administration. Phoar what a mouthful!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I didn't keep up with this thread

I am so very proud of you guys on doing this, yay! Let me know how it goes and you best keep me posted, girl! Remember Rob's bro is certified, so if you have any questons...he does this for a living now and I guess loves it!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 11, 2009)

Hi Michelle!

You're welcome to be a forum lurker any time, you know! Your courses/certifications sound really impressive, and IT people are always needed!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 26, 2010)

Our course finished ealier this year, and we both got our certifications. Fat lot of good they have done though! No jobs for either of us all year. And we have both already forgotten most of what we learnt. Mat is now training to become a police officer and goes off to police college next year. I am also traing in a similar feild, 111 communicator, taking emergency calls, which I will go into training for in the middle of next year. For now I am teaching myself to touch type and learning geography.

In the last week of the diploma, I found out I was pregnant yet again. Didn't have any hope of baby "sticking", but he did, and I am due in four weeks. Day before my birthday which is cool! Everything is going well and I am the size of a house, despite only gaining 6 pounds all up.

His name is going to be Thomas James Anderson.

Nothing new on the bunny front, since losing Sakura I have no interest at all in investing myself in another rabbit emotionally. I did have another bunny briefly, but she was a wild rabbit and wasn't happy. She started self-harming, which sounds weird I know. She didn't like to be caged. I tried drugs etc but nothing helped so she was put to sleep. At one stage she attempted to knaw one of her legs off.

I stil have the cat Brewster, she's as fat and lazy as ever.

Nothing else new. I miss everyones buns!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow life has a way of going nuts.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Congrats on the baby news!  That's awesome!!! I hope you and Mat get to finish your schooling and are happy with your jobs. Good luck, with everything! :hug:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 27, 2010)

YAY on the new baby boy on the way!!

I'm so sorry about the wild bunny, wow I didn't know they would go to such extremes!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 10, 2011)

Thomas is here! Born December 1st by emergency c-section.

He's brilliant, human babies are almost as fun and cute as bunny babies.

He sleeps well, being exclusively breastfed and gaining weight well too. He smiles a lot but of course never when I grab the camera.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 10, 2011)

He is an extremely gorgeous baby! So cute! Congratulations


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2011)

He looks like he is waving hi! So cute give him a kiss for me.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations! What a beautiful little boy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 12, 2011)

He's quite the handsome little man!  May I ask why an emergency cesarean was necessary? Regardless, I'm glad that both mum and baby are doing well. Congratulations!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks! He is now 6 months old and quite a handful. Hopefully he can have "his" first bunny by the end of the year.

I still miss Sakura a lot.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2011)

What a cutie! How are you?


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww hes handsome.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 3, 2011)

Aww, he's lovely


----------

